# race wont seat.



## ol sarge (Sep 4, 2016)

I lost a bearing on my 1984 highlander trailer. I went to the auto parts store and got replacement bearings and seals. The hub that lost the bearing in went smooth, Races came out and the new ones seated perfect. Put the bearing in and no issues. I decided to replace the other side because water had gotten in. The old races came out and the outside race went in with ni issues. The inner race went in as normal but would not seat. It was so loose that it could spin it with my finger. Took it back to the store and they exchanged it for a new one thinking it was a defect. This one was a different manufacturer. It went in as normal but was looser than the first. I thought about buying a new hub, but when I called etrailer, they were stumped because the spindle takes the same size inner and outer bearing and they have no replacement for me. Bottom line is the boat and trailer are in the garage and I am stumped as what to do. any ideas?? If it helps, the spindle is .79 and the bearings are .75. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 4, 2016)

You can use a punch or other tool and put some dimples on the inside of the hub, then install the race.
I would get a new hub.
Is the spindle 3/4"?


----------



## KMixson (Sep 4, 2016)

Sounds to me like you need a new hub. The old hub may have heated up so much it expanded the hub diameter where the race sits. If it is as loose as you mention it will eat the new seal up and you will still get water inside.


----------



## ol sarge (Sep 5, 2016)

It is a 3/4 inch spindle (.79) When i called etrailer, they seemed to not to know what I was talking about. Any idea on where to get a 5X4 1/2 hub that will fit a 3/4 spindle? I know there has to be some place to get them since there are alot of older trailers out there.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 5, 2016)

ol sarge said:


> It is a 3/4 inch spindle (.79) When i called etrailer, they seemed to not to know what I was talking about. Any idea on where to get a 5X4 1/2 hub that will fit a 3/4 spindle? I know there has to be some place to get them since there are alot of older trailers out there.



Is it a 3/4" spindle or a 1 3/4" spindle? It sounds to me like a 3/4" spindle would be awful small to carry a boat. 3/4" is .750 not .79. There is a 40 thousandth difference in that measurement. Where are you measuring this .79? A picture of your spindle and/or hub would help me a lot since I don't quite understand what you are telling me.


----------



## ol sarge (Sep 5, 2016)

OK. I went and bought a digital caliper set. The hub is 5 x 4 1/4. I have attached photos of the spindle with the caliper readings. At this point, would it be possible to just replace the spindle and go with a standard hub? I am open for suggestions as I need to get this thing in the water. Thanks.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 5, 2016)

My pick would be to get a new spindle and hub or a new axle with spindles and hubs that are a little larger than what is on there now. Being that it is a 3/4" spindle it seems to me that it would be working a lot harder than a little larger spindle. That could be the reason it failed to begin with. I would not trust a 3/4" spindle to pull it any long distances.


----------



## ol sarge (Sep 5, 2016)

How hard of a job is it to replace the spindles? There is no axle to speak of, just the two spindles. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 5, 2016)

One of my trailers has 3/4" spindles on the axle. 3/4" bearings are becoming harder to find even harder are the seals. You would be better off to replace the axle with one that uses 1" or 1-1/16" bearings. 
Then you can send me your good hub.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 6, 2016)

There are different kinds of spindles. Some will bolt on and some have to be welded on.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2016)

Your hub has a 1.78" bore. There is a race made that will fit a hub with a 1.98 bore that uses a 3/4" bearing. Then you have to find a seal with the 1.98" OD and the proper ID.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2016)

Since there are leaf springs you should be able to install an axle.
Can you post a few pictures from the rear of the trailer and from under the trailer showing the springs and ubolts?


----------



## ol sarge (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to this. I ended up taking the hub to a frame and axle place and they were able to peen and loctite the race into place and it is now on the trailer ready to hit the water. I have a farm implement place that is going to install a new axle with larger hubs in November ( it is harvest season here in Wisconsin so they are busy with farm stuff) and with labor, it should only set me back about $200 bucks. I am hoping that the fix will hold until I can get in in for the upgrade. I only have a few more weekends to fish before it is too cold and my fishing hole is not far from the house. Thanks again for all the help.

Tim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 18, 2016)

Changing the axle is a very easy job, should take one hour at most.


----------



## driz (Sep 29, 2016)

If it's rusty it will take more than an hour. Plan for at least 2 and unless you are buying new U shackles start a week early by soaking them daily in a squirt of penetrant oil. An air wrench is a very nice help here too. A torch set comes in handy too especially if you want it doe in that magic hour Chop the shackles toss on new and you will be done and heading for the water in an hour. Any spring shop can whip you up a set in short order probably for under 20 bucks. If they are all rusted to noticeably thinned shape or all mangled changing them out makes it so easy compared to wrestlin with a cheater bar ect.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 29, 2016)

Loctite is much better than nothing but if you run across something like this again go to an industrial supply and get some Press Fit Repair. It is made for just what you are doing or other like repairs. it is a paste and much stronger. I'll promise you with peening and using it short of heating the race you won't get that race out when you use it unless the hub is grossly distorted. 

https://www.zoro.com/loctite-retaining-compound-quickmetalr-6mltube-66010/i/G1239707/


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 29, 2016)

driz said:


> If it's rusty it will take more than an hour. Plan for at least 2 and unless you are buying new U shackles start a week early by soaking them daily in a squirt of penetrant oil. An air wrench is a very nice help here too. A torch set comes in handy too especially if you want it doe in that magic hour Chop the shackles toss on new and you will be done and heading for the water in an hour. Any spring shop can whip you up a set in short order probably for under 20 bucks. If they are all rusted to noticeably thinned shape or all mangled changing them out makes it so easy compared to wrestlin with a cheater bar ect.


You should not reuse the U-bolts just cut them off and use new ones.


----------

